# Fall Bike Swap in Sandy Eggo



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

It looks like it's time again to get rid of some ju . . . er . . . vintage bike parts.

http://www.cyclingscience.org/fall2008swapmeet.htm


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

cool. I took Amtrak down from L.A. last year. Made a weekend out of it. I recommend either being a seller or going in with someone who is so you can get in early and:

a) get first pick of the merch.

b) avoid the hellish 'buyers' line at the gate

cheers~


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*True Dat*



Hollywood said:


> cool. I recommend either being a seller or going in with someone who is so you can get in early and:
> 
> a) get first pick of the merch.
> 
> ...


I sold a significant amount of stuff even before I could finish setting up. Most of the savy buyers would ask if you needed help bringing in your stuff and would get an early jump on everyone else.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

JaeP said:


> It looks like it's time again to get rid of some ju . . . er . . . vintage bike parts.
> 
> http://www.cyclingscience.org/fall2008swapmeet.htm


Sunday the 4th, sweet, I don't have to work that day....the Pogliaghi needs a new 120 quill.....


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Don't forget*

Don't forget


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*I officially have "junk"*

Tried to sell my stuff at the veloswap but didn't sell much. I guess all my bike parts are officially "junk". n


----------

